# Wood clock first pics!



## gasmansteve (17 Mar 2010)

Hi all
Finally got round to mounting my clock on the wall, apologies for quality of pics.








Had it working perfectly in the workshop then had the bright idea of spraying it white as Birch ply is not exactly decorative and was careful not to get paint in the teeth, ok maybe white not to everybodys taste and just made the dial ring and not sure what to do with it yet.





Now I`ve noticed after spraying it stops after 30 mins or so so a bit of tweaking to do yet.

Regards
Steve


----------



## stevebuk (17 Mar 2010)

Way to go steve, sure looks the business mate, glad you managed to get her done.
You must be really pleased with it, not simple by any means but you pulled it off, well done.. :lol:


----------



## jasonx (17 Mar 2010)

Wow nice job  
That looks like a lot of work


----------



## gasmansteve (17 Mar 2010)

Ta for the comments chaps. Don`t really advise a clock for a first scrolling project but very enjoyable all the same :lol: . I have a very active grandaughter who thinks the counter weight is like a football, not something I planned when hanging it where it is :? 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chrispuzzle (18 Mar 2010)

Magnificent!

Getting it going for thirty minutes (and perfectly in the workshop, but that's a well known law of nature) is pretty dam' good for a first effort at a clock of any sort, let alone one where you have to make the gears yourself.


----------



## StevieB (18 Mar 2010)

Congratulations. I still have the plans for half a dozen clocks somewhere so you are putting me to shame now! 

For me, if you are doing the body in white, I would try and do the faceplate out of real timber, even if you have to laminate several pieces edge on to get the circle. I would want it to look like it was made from wood if you see what I mean, with the faceplate being highly polished or emphasising the beauty of timber in some way. Beech plate with mahogany hour indicators perhaps? A contrast between the indicators and the plate anyway. 

Keep up the good work!

Steve


----------



## Mouse (18 Mar 2010)

Wonderful job steve,where is the best place to get plans for clocks?


----------



## devonwoody (18 Mar 2010)

Are those gears timber and cut by you?

Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## StevieB (18 Mar 2010)

Mouse":18zkut4w said:


> Wonderful job steve,where is the best place to get plans for clocks?



I ordered mine from www.clockplans.com but have yet to cut them  



> Are those gears timber and cut by you?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance.



The gears are wooden and scrolled, yes. Take a look at the link above for examples.

Steve


----------



## devonwoody (18 Mar 2010)

My compliments added as well Steve.

BTW that spell checker is FU. (The free dictionary) it takes you to a page to check the spelling and when you come back to ukworkshop your message has gone. :x


----------



## Mouse (18 Mar 2010)

Thought it was just me  I use one that is an add on to IE (IE spell http://www.iespell.com/ ) it comes up in the context menue on a mouse right click.


----------



## Mouse (18 Mar 2010)

StevieB":3pxprfd2 said:


> I ordered mine from www.clockplans.com but have yet to cut them
> Steve



Thanks StevieB will take a look


----------



## gasmansteve (18 Mar 2010)

Hi chaps
Sorry for delay replying (work!  ).
The plans I used are from here http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/Claytonsite1.htm and mine is the `Simplicity` clock. Here is the guy himself with a `Simplicity` clock like mine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByKfUSm67K4
I think my plans were about $25 last year. All the gears,wheels,pointers and frame are made from either 6mm or 12mm Birch ply (for 12mm I just glued 2x6mm together) My clock can be made in two versions with or without a counter balance and I`m thinking of having a go with the one without a counter balance. Clayton encourages you to photo copy the plans so you don`t ruin the originals so you can make hundreds of clocks if you`ve a mind to :lol: The plans suggest 1.5" copper tube for the weight to hold the lead (7lbs) but er indoors didn`t like copper so I hollowed out some pieces of Elm I had but not sure about them yet.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## gasmansteve (18 Mar 2010)

Had another tweak, been going 2hrs now ssssshhhh :lol: 
Steve


----------



## WoodAddict (18 Mar 2010)

Great work. nice thing to have displayed in you own house too. well done for even getting it to run 8)


----------



## Mouse (19 Mar 2010)

> gasmansteve" The plans I used are from here Steve



Thanks for that steve, looks very interesting.


----------



## jadboog (19 Mar 2010)

Hi Steve - looking great I'm going to work up to a Clayton Boyer clock when I've built up some practice on my yet-to-be-bought scroll saw. What make / model saw do you use?



gasmansteve":11lu9bzd said:


> Don`t really advise a clock for a first scrolling project but very enjoyable all the same :lol:



In retrospect, what type of project would you have out with?


----------



## gasmansteve (19 Mar 2010)

Hi Jadboog
I use a Scheppach Decoflex the only one I`ve used but others say the SIP and Axminster models are very good. It seems the blades are every bit as important as the saw(maybe more so!) and I have been recommended those from `The Dutchman` in the states but have not tried them yet. My local diy shop stocks the Olsen blades and they have done me up to now but I`m still learning at scrolling so good/bad blades a bit beyond me yet.
Regards
Steve


----------



## strider (29 Apr 2010)

Love your work. I see that you say that a clock may not be a good idea as the first scroll saw project. OOOPS. Just started my All wood skeleton project. Any suggestions, to make the job go a little smoother? :shock:


----------



## gasmansteve (29 Apr 2010)

Hi Strider
Thanks for the comments. I suggested a clock may not be the best project for a beginner because I was having to learn how to use my saw and scrolling in general at the same time as making a fairly complex time piece which would have been easier had I the skills I needed at the start. I had to make a few gear wheels before I was satisfied with them. An important suggestion I would make would be to take your time, its easy to say but I do have to fight the urge to see an end result and if you rush at making these time pieces they will let you know as the thing just wont work. Do keep us informed how you get on with it and if I can help in any way I will do. Nearly got it working spot on now BTW it gains about a minute over two days which just needs a tweak on the pendulum length.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## strider (4 May 2010)

Hi Gasmansteve

I started a build thread in the projects section.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/all-wood-skeleton-clock-build-t41307.html

let me know what you think

Strider


----------



## Shane (4 May 2010)

Nice job, well done, and I like the painted parts 8)


----------



## gasmansteve (4 May 2010)

Hi Strider
Love the clock parts and you were asking me for suggestions :lol: should be the other way round :lol: Look forward to seeing the finished thing!
Steve


----------

